# Fake windows security alert - help?



## dragonfli (Apr 14, 2003)

A "security alert" keeps poping up asking me to download a program that is not microsoft related.

*Screenshot:*










Avg detected no viruses but spybot found "Zlob" I tried to remove it but it keeps coming back. Thanks in advance.

*Spybot Results:*

zlob. VAXCodec

hke_local_machine\software\classes\svshostt.arty

----

*Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1*
Scan saved at 1:08:20 AM, on 1/17/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\Program Files\Multimedia Card Reader\shwicon2k.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTPMON.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTPMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DKService.exe
C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\wrapper.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\jre\bin\java.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Chrissy.CHRISTINE\My Documents\downloads\hijack this\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 127.0.0.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: BrowserHook Class - {B5B57F4F-EFA5-11D4-A971-444553540000} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sunkist2k] C:\Program Files\Multimedia Card Reader\shwicon2k.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTPMON] CTPMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Print.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1093766881718
O16 - DPF: {89D75D39-5531-47BA-9E4F-B346BA9C362C} (CWDL_DownLoadControl Class) - http://www.callwave.com/include/cab/CWDL_DownLoad.CAB
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://floridakeysmedia.tv/axiscam/Codebase/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9732FB42-C321-11D1-836F-00A0C993F125} (mhLabel Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/mhLbl.cab
O16 - DPF: {B49C4597-8721-4789-9250-315DFBD9F525} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/radio/ampx/ampx2.6.1.11_en_dl.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://www.shockwave.com/content/zuma/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://by106fd.bay106.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O16 - DPF: {FE0BD779-44EE-4A4B-AA2E-743C63F2E5E6} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://pdl.stream.aol.com/downloads/aol/unagi/ampx_en_dl.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DKService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Maya 7.0 Documentation Server (maya70docserver) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\wrapper.exe" -s "C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\Wrapper.conf (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

hi, welcome to TSG.

To deactivate Spyware Doctor's OnGuard Tools

* From within Spyware Doctor, click the "OnGuard" button on the left side.
* Uncheck "Activate OnGuard".

You can reenable it once your system is clean.

Click Start > Run > and type in:

services.msc

Click OK.

In the services window find AVG Antipsyware guard
Right click and choose "Properties". On the "General" tab under "Service 
Status" click the "Stop" button to stop the service. Beside "Startup Type" 
in the dropdown menu select "Disabled". Click Apply then OK. Exit the 
Services utility.

Note: You may get an error here when trying to access the properties of the 
service. If you do get an error, just select the service and look there in 
the top left of the main service window and click "Stop" to stop the service. If that gives an error or it is already stopped, just skip this step and proceed with the rest.

You can re-enable this after you are clean!

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

* Click here to download ATF Cleaner by Atribune and save it to your desktop.

http://majorgeeks.com/ATF_Cleaner_d4949.html

* Double-click ATF-Cleaner.exe to run the program.
* Under Main choose: Select All
* Click the Empty Selected button.
o If you use Firefox:
+ Click Firefox at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
o If you use Opera:
+ Click Opera at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
* Click Exit on the Main menu to close the program.

you have AVg antispyware so update it and we'll run it in safe mode, make sure it is configured like this below!

* Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
* Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG and update the definition files.
* On the main screen select the icon "Update" then select the "Update now" link.
* Next select the "Start Update" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.
* Once the update has completed select the "Scanner" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "Settings" tab.
* Once in the Settings screen click on "Recommended actions" and then select "Delete"
* Under "Reports"
* Select "Automatically generate report after every scan"
* Un-Select "Only if threats were found"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Anti-spyware, Do NOT run a scan yet. We will do that later in safe mode.

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You
will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.

Run AVG Anti-Spyware!

# IMPORTANT: Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:
# Launch AVG Anti-spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
# Select the "Scanner" icon at the top and then the "Scan" tab then click on "Complete System Scan".
# AVG will now begin the scanning process. Be patient this may take a little time.
Once the scan is complete do the following:
# If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "Apply all actions"
# Next select the "Reports" icon at the top.
# Select the "Save report as" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
# Close AVG and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

reboot to normal mode and run a few online scans!

Note: this is a stand alone, it doesn't install to start/programmes.

Download Mwav,

http://www.spywareinfo.dk/download/mwav.exe

double click on it and it will extract to C:\kaspersky. Click 
on the kaspersky folder and click on Kavupd, a black dos window will open 
and it will update the programme for you, be patient it will take 5-10 
minutes to download the new definitions. Once it's updated, click on mwavscan 
to launch the programme.

Use the defaults of:

Memory
startup folders
Registry
system folders 
services

Choose drive , all drives and, click scan all files
and then click scan/clean. After it finishes scanning and cleaning post 
the log here with a new hijack this log.

Note: this is a very thorough scanner, it might take anything up to an hour
or more, depending on how many drives you have and how badly infected your 
pc is.

Highlight the portion of the scan that lists infected items and hold
CTRL + C to Copy then paste it here. The whole log with be extremely 
big so there is no way to copy the whole thing. I just need the 
infected items list.

post another hijack this log, the AVG Anti-Spyware log, smitfruad and the Mwav scan log.


----------



## dragonfli (Apr 14, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:01:42 AM, on 1/18/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\Program Files\Multimedia Card Reader\shwicon2k.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTPMON.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTPMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DKService.exe
C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\wrapper.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\jre\bin\java.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Kaspersky\mwavscan.com
C:\Kaspersky\kavss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\-\My Documents\downloads\hijack this\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 127.0.0.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: BrowserHook Class - {B5B57F4F-EFA5-11D4-A971-444553540000} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sunkist2k] C:\Program Files\Multimedia Card Reader\shwicon2k.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTPMON] CTPMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Print.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1093766881718
O16 - DPF: {89D75D39-5531-47BA-9E4F-B346BA9C362C} (CWDL_DownLoadControl Class) - http://www.callwave.com/include/cab/CWDL_DownLoad.CAB
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://floridakeysmedia.tv/axiscam/Codebase/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9732FB42-C321-11D1-836F-00A0C993F125} (mhLabel Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/mhLbl.cab
O16 - DPF: {B49C4597-8721-4789-9250-315DFBD9F525} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/radio/ampx/ampx2.6.1.11_en_dl.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://www.shockwave.com/content/zuma/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://by106fd.bay106.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O16 - DPF: {FE0BD779-44EE-4A4B-AA2E-743C63F2E5E6} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://pdl.stream.aol.com/downloads/aol/unagi/ampx_en_dl.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Acronis - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DKService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Maya 7.0 Documentation Server (maya70docserver) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\wrapper.exe" -s "C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\Wrapper.conf (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
O23 - Service: Sygate Personal Firewall (SmcService) - Sygate Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Sygate\SPF\smc.exe

------

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	12:50:41 AM 1/18/2007

+ Scan result:

:mozilla.37:C:\Documents and Settings\-\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\p00jnsqf.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.

::Report end

---

SmitFraudFix v2.132

Scan done at 20:23:45.50, Wed 01/17/2007
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\-\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is NTFS
Fix run in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon.System
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"System"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

--

File C:\Documents and Settings\-\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\Reboot.exe tagged as not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Reboot.f. No Action Taken.
File C:\Documents and Settings\-\Desktop\SmitfraudFix.zip tagged as not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Reboot.f. No Action Taken.
File C:\Documents and Settings\-\Favorites\OKRUTNE ZDJECIA - zobacz do czego zdolny jest czlowiek....url infected by "BkCln.Unknown" Virus. Action Taken: File Renamed.
File C:\Documents and Settings\-\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\p00jnsqf.default\Cache\633285D9d01 tagged as not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Reboot.f. No Action Taken.
File C:\hp\bin\KillWind.exe tagged as not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.p. No Action Taken.
File C:\Program Files\mIRC\mirc.exe tagged as not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.616. No Action Taken.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/reso...an8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite...ITDetector.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://www.shockwave.com/content/zum...ploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {FE0BD779-44EE-4A4B-AA2E-743C63F2E5E6} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://pdl.stream.aol.com/downloads/...ampx_en_dl.cab

go to this site and download these tools and once you get both
adaware Se 1.6 and spybot, update both of them.

Set adaware to do a full system scan and deselect, "search for neglible risk 
entries". Click next to start the scan. Delete everything adaware finds.

reboot and now run spybot

Spybot: Search and destroy.

Delete what spybot finds marked in red. After updating spybot hit the 
immunize button.

Download Superantispyware.

http://www.superantispyware.com/

Once downloaded and installed update the defintions
and then run a full system scan quarantine what it finds!

All tools can be downloaded at the link below and found on that page!

. SUPERAntiSpyware 
. AdAware SE personal

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads31.html

Make sure your ActiveX controls are set as follows:

Go to Internet Options - Security - Internet, press 'default level', then OK.
Now press "Custom Level."

In the ActiveX section, set the first two options (Download signed and 
unsigned ActiveX controls) to 'prompt', and 'Initialize and Script ActiveX 
controls not marked as safe" to 'disable'.

Active X settings

http://www.compu-docs.com/activex.htm

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

post another log and the panda scan log!


----------



## kctigers23 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi, I had the same problem.

http://forums.techguy.org/security/535550-hijack-log-other-stuff.html#post4357197

No one ever answered my problem. The CTPMON.exe is the problem. I uploaded it to the Jottie File submission (http://virusscan.jotti.org/) and only one of the programs caught it as a problem file.

Results from scan:

AntiVir
Found HEUR/Malware
ArcaVir
Found nothing
Avast
Found nothing
AVG Antivirus
Found nothing
BitDefender
Found nothing
ClamAV
Found nothing
Dr.Web
Found nothing
F-Prot Antivirus
Found nothing
F-Secure Anti-Virus
Found nothing
Fortinet
Found nothing
Kaspersky Anti-Virus
Found nothing
NOD32
Found nothing
Norman Virus Control
Found nothing
VirusBuster
Found nothing
VBA32
Found nothing

I figured out what AntiVir was, http://www.free-av.com/ and downloaded the free version. As soon as it was installed it found the problem, fixed it and that was that. I havent had any problems with it since!


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

ok, cheers for that Kc!

Dragonfli, you will have to download anti vir from the link below and uninstall AVG anti virus as running two anti virus programs will conflict. I actually think anti vir is better than AVG!

http://www.free-av.com/

Do a full system scan with anti vir allowing it to either delete or quarantine what it finds!

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTPMON] CTPMON.EXE


----------



## dragonfli (Apr 14, 2003)

I ran anti vir before i saw the message about disabling avg and they did not conflict. Seems to have fixed it. I'm going to run the programs through again just to make sure everythings clean, thank you!


----------

